# memtest86 how many passes



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a crosshair vi hero and corsair vengeance RGB 3000mhz ram and a Ryzen 1800x CPU I used Ryzen dram calculator to set my ram at 3000mhz it ran well in windows  but when I ran memtest86 it popped up with 9 errors in test 7 so I lowered the ram speed to 2933mhz and it did a full one pass with no errors. is one pass good enough?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2018)

I usually let it run over night.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 25, 2018)

the default settings show 4 passes do I increase that? it does take 1 hour and 40 minutes to make one pass


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Run a set of five hard passes in a set of 5 light passes


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2018)

2, You just check on it and after 2 passes just exit

I do it every time I buy ram. I have maybe two that had errors. I never had a issue with ram after that


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 25, 2018)

The problem is, if there is an error & your not there in attendance to reboot with diff settings, system will just keep on reproducing the error until human interaction. In this sense, that is why I never run pre windows stress testing without being near the machine or checking it frequently. 
So 4 passes with 16GB kit (approx 45 mins per pass) is good enough for me, then I boot into windows & continue testing with my choice of ram testing apps. 

I just don't understand how anyone can stress test an OC on any component "over night". I mean your sleeping right? so what happens if there is an error about say 5 mins after you leave the room or something? Is the machine just going to hang there, repeating or stuck on the error for many hrs until you come back to it when your ready? 
What a waste of electricity & time! 
Better to monitor & check occasionaly whilst doing something else near the machine imo.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 25, 2018)

I use 12 hours of memtest86+ as a minumum...   I'll typically start at say 7 pm... check it at 11 pm before hitting the sack and, if no errors yet,  then look again when i wake up....not quite sure how I'm wasting time while I'm sleeping.  Will have to check power monitor while running memtest next time but, gotta think it's not more than any machine here all of which are never turned off.

Been building PCs for 25 years and never had one instance of it "getting stuck" and never had a reboot.   In that time I'd say I had maybe 9 or 10 tests fail in the 1st 4 hours.   And 2 or 3 fail while i was sleeping.     I don't change settings and try again, I just ask for an RMA telling them it won't work at advertised settings.

Once passed, only thing we run is Real Bench


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 25, 2018)

skellattarr said:


> I have a crosshair vi hero and corsair vengeance RGB 3000mhz ram and a Ryzen 1800x CPU I used Ryzen dram calculator to set my ram at 3000mhz it ran well in windows  but when I ran memtest86 it popped up with 9 errors in test 7 so I lowered the ram speed to 2933mhz and it did a full one pass with no errors. is one pass good enough?


Since you're running a 4x 8GB kit it makes much more sense that 3000 isn't stable. With x370 and 4 dimms 2933 is probably the limit.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 25, 2018)

is this memory on the QVL list? i have seen some memory not on the list not perform at its full potential.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't think the memory is on the QVL list but i did get it to work at 2933mhz using Ryzen dram calculator and its stable


----------

